# What is Casey Currie wearing this morning?



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Who cares! Check out Reyna on 2!:smile::smile::smile:

I can only complain about these loose fitting fall outfits. They both look great!:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

:bounce:whats wrong , yall got tired of looking at this one>>


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Nope! but she's on evenings. Reyna and Curry are our morning girls! God love em!:dance:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Cartman said:


> Who cares! Check out Reyna on 2!:smile::smile::smile:
> 
> I can only complain about these loose fitting fall outfits. They both look great!:smile::smile::smile:


yeah, that's a cute outfit, cartman. too bad we can see what shoes she's wearing with it. :spineyes:


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

It would look better crumpled up on the floor at the end of the bed. Just my .02


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

All the girls on 2 are hot, Reyna, Reyes, and Freeman

GED


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

GE...You forgot Danella Guzman....although nobodys close to Jen...rio


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Channel 2 does have the babes. My personal fave is Amy Davis.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

elizabeth scarborough ain't too shabby, either.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Yep !! Just something about the way they all dress, gives ya "food for thought".


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Megyn Kelly fox news now that is smokeing hot right there.plus she has the brains to go with it wow exactly how I would build one lol.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

We allre all so shallow.

When I lived in Corpus, I watched Univision News. 

"You don't speak spanish", a friend commented.

"I watch it for the nearly naked weather girl. I don't know what's she's saying, but it always makes me feel good."

I wonder if she's still down there. sigh.


----------



## Ruff (May 21, 2004)

*Google*

if you search through google you can find pictures of her Miss Rockwear and Hawaiian Tropic Model days............

http://www.pageant.com/hawaiiantropic2003/images/htjennifer.jpg

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...prev=/images?q=jennifer+reyna&hl=en&sa=N&um=1

My vote goes for Jackie Guerrido of a Spanish TV station:
http://blogamole.mtvtr3s.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/jackie_guerrido_profile.gif

http://blogvecindad.com/imagenes/2007/02/jackieguerrido.jpg

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...fer+guerrido&ndsp=18&hl=en&sa=N&start=54&um=1


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

Casey is always hot!


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Megan Kelly is about eight months pregnant but she is hot and smart.


----------



## cd (Mar 19, 2005)

Let's get back to Casey and stop busting up the thread. I think she needs to change styles. I'm ready for a wardrobe malfunction in those skirts or whatever they are called.


----------



## CoastalSpecial (Mar 4, 2006)

I never care when Casey is wrong about the forecast. She's one hot tamale.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I like them all, but its hard to go back to the local pioneer of hotness....

SHHHHHHHHAAAA-WING Sachse!!!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 16, 2004)

Wife and are getting ready to leave for work, and she see's Jennifer dressed in one her funky outfits and she says, I wonder who dresses that girl in the morning... so I say I don't know but I wish it was me...BAM wrong answer!


----------



## jusintime (Jun 24, 2006)

Hammerhead said:


> Wife and are getting ready to leave for work, and she see's Jennifer dressed in one her funky outfits and she says, I wonder who dresses that girl in the morning... so I say I don't know but I wish it was me...BAM wrong answer!


Now that's funny...Bam, Across the head comes the flying shoe!


----------



## saggrock (Oct 15, 2008)

I saw Jen at Macy's in Memorial City a few months ago, WOW!! she is even hotter in person!

I lost all common sense, I was there with my wife, but when I saw Jen I treated my wife like one of the guys, I told my wife "check it out, it's Jennifer Reyna"


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

Lucy gets my vote


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Jen's head is too big for her body :slimer:
Now, Leticia Juarez on 39...now were talkin'!


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Hammerhead said:


> Wife and are getting ready to leave for work, and she see's Jennifer dressed in one her funky outfits and she says, I wonder who dresses that girl in the morning... so I say I don't know but I wish it was me...BAM wrong answer!


.................and that's how the fight started.:rotfl:


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Ruff said:


> if you search through google you can find pictures of her Miss Rockwear and Hawaiian Tropic Model days............
> 
> http://www.pageant.com/hawaiiantropic2003/images/htjennifer.jpg
> 
> ...


Those girls are talented. They can point out a low pressure without even using their hands.:wink:


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

apslp said:


> Lucy gets my vote


Ditto, I can finally say "I love Lucy"


----------



## Hydra Man (Aug 16, 2005)

*I love Lucy too*

Houston News has to have some of the finest reporters/newscasters women in US television. Lucy gets my vote. Something about that half asian look really gets me.


----------



## Seachaser (Dec 30, 2005)

You should see Dominque's lips in HD Tv. WINNER!


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

Seachaser said:


> You should see Dominque's lips in HD Tv. WINNER!


My wife thinks Dominique's lips are going to explode one day!


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

srmtphillips said:


> My wife thinks Dominique's lips are going to explode one day!


Dominique's lips and explode in the same sentence....never mind.:biggrin:


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Seachaser said:


> You should see Dominque's lips in HD Tv. WINNER!


I need to get HD tv. Dominique gets my vote:cheers:


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

ELF62 said:


> Dominique's lips and explode in the same sentence....never mind.:biggrin:


Yeah my mind went down that gutter when I typed that!


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

Ah come on fellows.....no votes for Deborah Wrigley?


----------



## SunnyHouTX (Jul 21, 2008)

And none for Ilona Carson of Chan 13? Tall drink o' water right there


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

Reyna was on the other day and I have no idea what she said. The jam-cam shots behind her could be of an Obama resignation speech and no one would see it. SMOKIN'


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Wedge said:


> Ah come on fellows.....no votes for Deborah Wrigley?


HAHA What a hawtie!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

SunnyHouTX said:


> And none for Ilona Carson of Chan 13? Tall drink o' water right there


 I think she's spittin' out a baby about now. rs


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Wedge said:


> Ah come on fellows.....no votes for Deborah Wrigley?


 You must be watching the news from a 12" black and white. LOL


----------



## SunnyHouTX (Jul 21, 2008)

Rusty S said:


> I think she's spittin' out a baby about now. rs


Ah gotcha...

Deborah Wrigley's got a strong jawline.... very strong


----------

